# The R8 today went 'mainstream'



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Interesting to notice that the R8 was today added to the 'Used Car Locator' on the Audi website. I was looking this afternoon at TT's and when I went back in at around 4pm there was the R8 option.

Does that mean Audi UK have lifted their embargo on selling Audi UK registered demo cars? Or are these p/x cars etc etc?

One things for sure, the premiums have now gone!


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

There is an R8 advertised in our local paper this week, priced at just shy of Â£90k!!!

Who's attention is the seller trying to attract with an advert for a car worth that amount in the mighty P&J?? Hillarious


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

It's going to be interesting to see what happens to all those 'premium' priced R8's on Pistonheads and Autotrader, once word has got round that you can buy one from Audi now well below list.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It is OK if you want Silver (or variations of).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> It is OK if you want Silver (or variations of).


I'm not sure why, but it's not listing all the available cars on a basic search for R8's. My local dealer has a Mugello Blue one that appears under a dealer search (the same system) but not in the main generic listing. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It's what happens when supply catches up with demand for last year;s It Car. Sales against list prices still holding firm but all those expensive high margin options will be devalued and will go more to desirability than actual value.

Med term R8 values will go same way as all expoensive Audis....

Still what do the footballers care? :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I talked to an R8 owner yesterday (met him outside an Audi dealer). He had loaned the (only) TTS that the Norwegian importer has as a demo car for half a day (last week), and he said he thought the TTS was more fun to drive than the R8....  And he was actually serious about it....

I did ask if he would like to swap cars with me (evenly), but he did not go for that.... :roll:

But he was serioulsy considering buying a TTS as well - or wait a little to see if the TT-RS will be a reality....

The TTS had really confused him.... :lol:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

two used R8s in Newcastle Audi last sunday, one was Â£88k but it had a terrible, imo, brown interior :?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Ikon66 said:


> two used R8s in Newcastle Audi


4 in Listers Coventry this morning, and another in the used car area but not priced-up.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

With inflation and fuel prices amongst how the economy is currently going atm they will want to get rid of them very quickly I imagine :roll: .


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Also possible effect of the v10 version coming out soon and current V8 owners getting ready to "step up" :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Demo cars have been available for a while. I was offered a showroom car back in Nov.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

" Its ok if you want silver (or variations thereof)"

http://www.sniffpetrol.com/wp-content/u ... rchart.jpg


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Used black one at west london audi.
Its not even on the front.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Don't know what all the fuss is about :?

All new cars depreciate over time, its a simple fact of life, if anyone has bought an R8 with a view to making money then more fool them [smiley=jester.gif]


----------

